# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách Sạn Viet Sky Nha Trang ( 3 sao )

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*KHÁCH SẠN VIET SKY ( VIỆT THIÊN )*
Địa chỉ : 80 Lê Đại Hành , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa






Dù bạn đến Nha Trang để nghỉ mát hay công tác, hãy đến khách sạn VietSky - một khách sạn có chất lượng tương đương với 3 sao tọa lạc ngay Vịnh Nha Trang nơi vừa được công nhận là một trong những Vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới - mới xây cất theo phong cách hiện đại và được trang bị tiện nghi tối tân, đảm bảo chuyến đi của bạn trở nên thực sự ấn tượng.

Với 49 phòng ngủ có ban công hướng biển và thành phố, được lót sàn gỗ sang trọng, hệ thống điều hoà không khí, truyền hình vệ tinh, điện thoại đường dài trực tiếp quốc tế, tủ lạnh mini, két an toàn, đầy đủ tiện nghi cá nhân, đường truyền Internet tốc độ cao miễn phí, hệ thống báo cháy tự động,… Khách sạn rất gần với bờ biển và các khu vui chơi giải trí, các thắng cảnh du lịch nổi tiếng, nhà hàng, quán bar và các câu lạc bộ Bơi Lặn. Đến với khách sạn VietSky, quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng sự sảng khoái, sang trọng đẳng cấp quốc tế cùng với các dịch vụ giải trí cao cấp. Hệ thống nhà hàng VietSky sẽ là nơi lý tưởng để quý khách thưởng thức các món ăn Âu, Á, hải đặc sản và các món ăn truyền thống Việt Nam... Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cafe sân vườn ngay trong khách sạn.

 
 
 
*
**Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ : Phòng điều hành công ty Du Lịch Anh Nguyên
Đc : 8 / 27 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa
Phone : 058.6 254 681
Mr Nguyên : 0908 898 475
Mr An : 0918 238 154* 



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## andynguyen

Cảm ơn đã đưa thông tin về khách sạn

----------

